# Y Peeler Ouch!!!!!!!



## Roll_Bones

I finally decided to give the Oxo "Y" style peeler a shot.
I have never used that type.  Only the straight type and I always peeled away from my body.  The cheap ones you can buy in the store for a dollar or even less at times.

So when I first bought the wye (Y) peeler, it was very awkward. And shortly thereafter took a small bit of skin and meat off one of my fingers.
Its very sharp.  I like that about it BTW.

Today I'm peeling potato's and do it again. But this time I really removed the tip of my finger.  Left hand pinky.  Not exactly sure how I did it.  But it was as I pulled the peeler at the very end of the stroke.
This is close to one of the worst kitchen accidents I have ever had happen with the exception of the once and again knife mistake, slip or minor burn.

Has anyone else had a hard time adjusting to this type of peeler?
I am going to go back online and buy the Oxo straight peeler style, like I am familiar with.  It will have a nice sharp blade and maybe I don't cause myself any further injury.
For the record.  My wife helped me get it bandaged and I finished peeling the potato's with the "Y" peeler.
But, I could not wash any dishes and expect that to be the case for several days.


----------



## Andy M.

I’ve never used one because I thought they looked awkward. I guess I was right. Hope your finger gets well soon.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thanks Andy.  Its gonna be awhile. Not to mention there are many nerve endings in a finger tip.


----------



## caseydog

I had to look up that peeler. It does look awkward. I have the OXO swivel peeler that works like a knife -- it feels very natural in use. 

I have taken a fingertip off with a mandolin. It wouldn't stop bleeding after hours wrapped up, so it had to be cauterized. That... really... hurt!

It did heal  up, and today, I can't see any trace of the injury. 

CD


----------



## Roll_Bones

caseydog said:


> I had to look up that peeler. It does look awkward. I have the OXO swivel peeler that works like a knife -- it feels very natural in use.
> 
> I have taken a fingertip off with a mandolin. It wouldn't stop bleeding after hours wrapped up, so it had to be cauterized. That... really... hurt!
> 
> It did heal  up, and today, I can't see any trace of the injury.
> 
> CD



Yea, I saw them review it on ATK and there are many here who use the Y peeler.  It is very sharp. Unlike the cheap ones I have been using my whole life.

Your mandolin injury sounds an awful lot like the one I got today. Sharp I'll tell you. Sharp.
How long did it take to heal?


----------



## larry_stewart

I hate them.
Awkward is a good way to describe them.
After using the straight ones for so many years, not sure why I tried to make a change.
Im guessing someone the cooking channel was plugging them, so i decided to give a try.

I consistently took off a piece my finger.
Now I dont even know where they are.  I either threw them out or gave them away.

Straight one works fine for me.


----------



## blissful

I took off the end of my thumb while peeling sugar cane with a jack knife, had it sown on, no trace of injury now. I took off the tip of my ring finger with a mandolin, double bandaged it, and learned to type with the bandages for work. Also no trace of the injury now. I got the feeling back in both cases and it looks like my fingerprints also came back without issues.


----------



## tenspeed

There are a number of recommendations for the Y peeler, so I decided to give one a try.  There was a short adjustment period, but I quickly came to preferring the Y peeler, and the swivel peelers sit unused in the drawer.

  I bought a 3 pack of the Kuhn Rikon peelers for $10.  Very sharp, so it doesn't take much force to peel.  Never injured myself, as all you need to do is lightly hold the veggie and peeler with your fingers safely out of the way.  Much like a dull knife is more dangerous than a sharp knife, as it's prone to slipping due to the force required to cut.  I'm still using the first peeler, and have two more in case it goes dull or gets damaged.


----------



## dragnlaw

They have always looked so awkward to me.  Like others I decided to try one and got a ceramic knife and peeler that was on special.  When I read the instructions for the knife it went back in the drawer - never to be seen again.  About the only thing it would be good for is slicing bananas & cucumbers, except even my table knives can do that in a pinch!  Never dulls they say.  Prone to chipping, don't use it on 'hard' vegies...  wha?  No wonder it never dulls.  

Yep, the Y peeler,  horribly awkward. I use it only for "shaving" asparagus. I saw a video of Gordon Ramsey cooking with his daughter and she was using a Y-peeler on a potato. I cringed the whole time waiting for her to slice herself. 

I have sliced myself on the mandolin many times - usually small annoyances.  Except once I took off a good 1/4" of my right pinky.  Was only going to make one more pass and then get the safety holder.  Cat fell off the chair, scared the dog, ensuing scramble made me jump and ...   Had to have my neighbour help me bandage it the first time (I'm right-handed) but after that I managed, awkwardly, on my own.  Everything was fine until about a week later it suddenly got infected and had to go on anti-biotics.  

I was thinking too much skin had been removed but it did eventually grow over.  My finger has a noticeably tapered side at the top. LOL!


----------



## Roll_Bones

larry_stewart said:


> I hate them.
> Awkward is a good way to describe them.
> After using the straight ones for so many years, not sure why I tried to make a change.
> Im guessing someone the cooking channel was plugging them, so i decided to give a try.
> 
> I consistently took off a piece my finger.
> Now I dont even know where they are.  I either threw them out or gave them away.
> 
> Straight one works fine for me.



Well it has happened twice since I ordered the Y peeler.
I blamed lack of control.  Awkwardness and my lack of familiarity using one.
Now, I really do think the design is silly.  I bought it hook line and sinker.
I am getting the straight kind this time around and will buy a good one.
One thing I did learn is the Y peeler is very sharp.
I like that part.

Thanks all, for the comments.


----------



## jennyema

I only use Y peelers.  They are a lot easier and way faster for me than regular ones.


----------



## medtran49

I've never cut myself that badly with a mandolin or a peeler, though I use the straight ones, but a stray cat that wandered into our house, when it was cool out and I had left the slider open so the dogs could wander in and out of the house into the fenced yard, and had to be retrieved partially tore off a good chunk of thumb end.  I never had anything bleed so much in my life, looked more like a whole finger was torn off.  It fortunately reattached, but took a long time to heal and had numbness in the tip/end for months and months after.  At least I found the cat's owner and didn't have to have rabies shots.


----------



## roadfix

I have both a standard peeler and a generic Y peeler.    The couple of times I've used the Y peeler it felt very awkward so I've been using the standard one.    I know if I used it a few times I'll get the hang of it.


----------



## larry_stewart

The mandolin scares the crap out of me 
I have one and I use it
But I used it in a Very ssssllllooooowwww motion.
Ive never cut myself on one, but Im accident prone, and Im sure id do a number on myself if i wasn't taking it slow.

The Y peeler, I kept getting myself on my knuckle, consistently.
I blame myself, not the tool.
But I just stick to what works for me.


----------



## msmofet

My mom only had a Y peeler so I'm used to them. BTW I use a straight peeler as my straight "Vegetable" peeler. Works great on carrots, eggplant, cukes etc., and I peel away from me or back and forth for fatter carrots. BUT I only use my Y peeler on potatoes, which I think works best on potatoes and I peel towards me. Both are OXO brand. I never cut/knick myself with either peeler.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I hope I did not insinuate the peeler was the issue. 
It’s my fault 100%.  I should have known better and used extra caution with the new peeler design. 

It’s still bleeding today.  I got it on the bed sheets last night. 
Today I got bigger bandaids with the film that keeps it from sticking to the wound.  I am also hoping Neosporin will help for bandage changing. Keep it moist so removing the bandaid does not start it up bleeding again. 
I am using tape around the finger to hold the bandaid real good.


----------



## larry_stewart

Roll_Bones said:


> I hope I did not insinuate the peeler was the issue.
> It’s my fault 100%.  I should have known better and used extra caution with the new peeler design. .



I take full responsibility for my injuries as well.

The design just doesnt work for me.

For me, it falls under the category " If it aint broke, don't fix it"

I never had a problem with the conventional peeler, I thought the Y Peeler would make it that much easier and efficient.  Only thing it did for mesas give me battle scars.  Im literally paranoid to use one now.

***MY 2500 post***


----------



## dcSaute

I use the yoke style, have for years.
I like them, I find them much more efficient and faster than the straight handle or the semi-rotating 'standard' designs.

but yes - a different technique/grip/whateveryouwanttocallit is probably key. using them 'just like the straight ones' is not appropriate.


----------



## medtran49

RB, pick up some of the skin glue.  They sell it over the counter now, just clean wound out well before you use it.  You can also use super glue if you absolutely have to.


----------



## RPCookin

jennyema said:


> I only use Y peelers.  They are a lot easier and way faster for me than regular ones.



I've been using that type (mine is the Oxo brand) for years now... much preferable to the traditional style that you use like whittling with a knife.  Draw the peeler toward you rather than pushing away.  Easy to control, and no fingertips in the way.  Like Jenny says, I find it to be a lot faster than the traditional peeler.  No problems, even with small, skinny carrots.


----------



## dragnlaw

medtran49 said:


> RB, pick up some of the skin glue.  They sell it over the counter now, just clean wound out well before you use it.  You can also use super glue if you absolutely have to.



LOL - good for tiny slices that would get pushed on and knocked about...  Just be forewarned...  it STINGS on bigger slices when if it gets inside!


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks Andy.  Its gonna be awhile. Not to mention there are many nerve endings in a finger tip.



I am with Andy. I learned as a small child to peel veggies away from myself. (Wise Mother!) I have two straight peelers. One is the Oxo regular and the second one is an Oxo also, only the blade is meant for difficult peeling. The problem is, I love the one with the serrated blade and never use the plain straight one. It sits in the drawer along with the Y one that I got as a gift gathering dust. The very first serrated one I ever owned cost me the grand sum of $1.00 and lasted me for more than 15 years. 

Do any of you still own and use what they call the Original Swedish Peeler? It is the all metal one your grandmother used. If you had a large family and a lot of veggies to peel, you had a very tired and sore hand when you were done.


----------



## larry_stewart

Addie said:


> Do any of you still own and use what they call the Original Swedish Peeler? It is the all metal one your grandmother used. If you had a large family and a lot of veggies to peel, you had a very tired and sore hand when you were done.



I don't, but I guarantee my mother still has a few .
I developed blisters from using them.


----------



## caseydog

Roll_Bones said:


> I hope I did not insinuate the peeler was the issue.
> It’s my fault 100%.  I should have known better and used extra caution with the new peeler design.
> 
> *It’s still bleeding today. * I got it on the bed sheets last night.
> Today I got bigger bandaids with the film that keeps it from sticking to the wound.  I am also hoping Neosporin will help for bandage changing. Keep it moist so removing the bandaid does not start it up bleeding again.
> I am using tape around the finger to hold the bandaid real good.



It isn't a blame thing, IMO. People just work better with certain tools that other people don't work with. I've just come to the realization that me and mandolins do not belong in the same kitchen. 

*You need to see a doctor.* That may need stitches or cauterization. It should have stopped bleeding by now. Also, when was your last tetanus shot? If it has been five or more years, you need another one.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> It isn't a blame thing, IMO. People just work better with certain tools that other people don't work with. I've just come to the realization that me and mandolins do not belong in the same kitchen.
> 
> *You need to see a doctor.* That may need stitches or cauterization. It should have stopped bleeding by now. Also, when was your last tetanus shot? If it has been five or more years, you need another one.



Also, if it does need sutures and you are reluctant to go for them, then get some nice thick gauze pads, grab a good handful, three or four, wrap them around the injury and apply pressure for at least 30 minutes as firmly as you can. If the bleeding has stopped in that time, then place a clean dressing on it with the Neosporin. Just don't get it on the tape part on the dressing. Sit still while applying the pressure. Never mind reaching for the remote, or getting up to get anything. Thirty minutes of resting and sitting still will not hurt you. Good Luck! 

BTW, cold water and a little soap will wash that blood right out of that sheet.


----------



## tenspeed

Forget the skin glue, bandages, gauze, etc.  Just start with a Kevlar glove.  Much cheaper, and they don't hurt a bit!


----------



## Roll_Bones

larry_stewart said:


> I take full responsibility for my injuries as well.
> The design just doesnt work for me.
> For me, it falls under the category " If it aint broke, don't fix it"
> I never had a problem with the conventional peeler, I thought the Y Peeler would make it that much easier and efficient.  Only thing it did for mesas give me battle scars.  Im literally paranoid to use one now.
> ***MY 2500 post***



Sounds just how I feel.  Thanks Larry



medtran49 said:


> RB, pick up some of the skin glue.  They sell it over the counter now, just clean wound out well before you use it.  You can also use super glue if you absolutely have to.



This is a missing finger tip.  Its not a cut. My finger is now flat on the top.
I'm not sure that type f product is designed for this type of injury?



RPCookin said:


> I've been using that type (mine is the Oxo brand) for years now... much preferable to the traditional style that you use like whittling with a knife.  Draw the peeler toward you rather than pushing away.  Easy to control, and no fingertips in the way.  Like Jenny says, I find it to be a lot faster than the traditional peeler.  No problems, even with small, skinny carrots.



Sorry but I do not agree.  I used this Y peeler exactly as you said.  Your hand is under the vegetable you are peeling and if you do not keep all your fingers under the vegetable, what happened to me could happen  again to anyone.
But, I do agree there is a learning curve with this Y peeler.  For me the class is over.



caseydog said:


> It isn't a blame thing, IMO. People just work better with certain tools that other people don't work with. I've just come to the realization that me and mandolins do not belong in the same kitchen.
> *You need to see a doctor.* That may need stitches or cauterization. It should have stopped bleeding by now. Also, when was your last tetanus shot? If it has been five or more years, you need another one.



My pharmacist also told me to see a doctor.  But the non-stick bandaids and blue painters tape and a little time has stopped the bleeding.
It feels better as well.
I have no idea about the last tetanus shot.



tenspeed said:


> Forget the skin glue, bandages, gauze, etc.  Just start with a Kevlar glove.  Much cheaper, and they don't hurt a bit!



Not a bad idea.  I used to never get cut and I cooked even more when I was younger.
My skills have diminished I think and a glove is definitely something to consider.
I have had several knife cuts over a short period of time as well.


----------



## blissful

RB, just wanted to offer you a hug {{{you}}} and I'm glad the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## taxlady

blissful said:


> RB, just wanted to offer you a hug {{{you}}} and I'm glad the bleeding has stopped.


From me too. 

A few years ago I was at a friend's house, helping with supper. All she had was a y peeler. I found it awkward to use and hated it. She said it was all you could find most places nowadays. I bought a spare straight peeler the next day. 

Sent from my LG-V522 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> I bought a spare straight peeler the next day.



Fine idea taxy!  Think I will too.  Although I do have two.  

My first one from the mid 60's is worn on the side I used the most to the point I think the metal may be so thin as to break. It takes too much of the peel but I keep it around.  Sometimes a lefthanded person comes and uses it.  

I find the age makes it much sharper than the newer one which is probably a good 10 years or more old.  I try to remember to use it in both directions to get both sides sharp.


----------



## Roll_Bones

blissful said:


> RB, just wanted to offer you a hug {{{you}}} and I'm glad the bleeding has stopped.





That is very kind of you to say.  It’s wonderful to know there are still decent, thoughtful people on this earth. 
I changed my new bandaid (non stick) and rewrapped with tape and the wound looks better and the bleeding is stopped. 
I am certain the non-stick bandaid was what I should have used. 

Thanks to all of you for your comments and genuine concern.

Any suggestions in regard to a glove are appreciated. 
Oh....I ordered the straight type peeler by Oxo today. Amazon Prime is a good thing.


----------



## RPCookin

Roll_Bones said:


> That is very kind of you to say.  It’s wonderful to know there are still decent, thoughtful people on this earth.
> I changed my new bandaid (non stick) and rewrapped with tape and the wound looks better and the bleeding is stopped.
> I am certain the non-stick bandaid was what I should have used.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your comments and genuine concern.
> 
> Any suggestions in regard to a glove are appreciated.
> Oh....I ordered the straight type peeler by Oxo today. Amazon Prime is a good thing.



Several of us on DC have these:

https://www.amazon.com/NoCry-Cut-Resistant-Gloves-Performance/dp/B00MXUHHGK/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1524264057&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=no+cut+gloves+for+kitchen&psc=1"]No Cut Gloves[/URL]

I use them when I use my mandoline.  They are really good for anything that slices.


----------



## msmofet

RPCookin said:


> Several of us on DC have these:
> 
> No Cut Gloves
> 
> I use them when I use my mandoline. They are really good for anything that slices.


 
You're link was broken. Now it works >>>https://www.amazon.com/NoCry-Cut-Resistant-Gloves-Performance/dp/B00MXUHHGK/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1524264057&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=no+cut+gloves+for+kitchen&psc


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thanks. I'll get a pair.


----------



## taxlady

My hubby will happily use the mandolin while wearing a cut resistant glove. Otherwise, just forget it. I feel much safer using the mandolin wearing one too.


----------

